# So, I've paid me 15 quid...



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

...been on here for a month, but still can't see the for sale section or PM anybody. My TTOC membership number is W00621. Admittedly I am a computer spaz, but really, is this how it works? The FAQ's say something about contacting a "Board Administrator", but as I don't know who that might be and given that I can't send PM's, I don't know how I'd do the aforementioned contacting... so, I'm posting this. :roll: 
Anyone?


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

havn't you gotta make either 2 more posts, 12 more posts, or 22? or maybe even 32 more....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you don't post in the "New TTOC Members" thread I have no chance of finding you basically . You could always have replied to your order confirmation. I can't trawl through all 36000 users to see who's just signed up .Anyway it's all fixed now .


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. Like I say, I'm a computer spaz, so prone to online blunders. Anyway, all's well etc....


----------

